
DoD and HHS team up to deliver half a billion injection devices by 2021 - generalpass
https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Releases/Release/Article/2184808/dod-awards-138-million-contract-enabling-prefilled-syringes-for-future-covid-19/source/GovDelivery/
======
generalpass
What could possibly go wrong?

